# Help! MIDI Controllers with sliders/faders



## dman007 (Jun 14, 2021)

My Korg nanoKONTROL2 has just broken (it's throwing out random MIDI CCs when nothing is being touched) 

I use the sliders/faders for expression/modulation etc

I was trying to get a replacement (in UK) but I can't seem to find one in stock anywhere that can be delivered quickly. 

From my online search, there doesn't seem to be a good alternative for a similar price. 

Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 14, 2021)

White one is in stock, that’s what I was trying to say above


----------



## dman007 (Jun 14, 2021)

argh, white.. it might have to do for now... thank you!


----------



## CharlieCee (Jun 14, 2021)

Can anyone confirm that the Behringer X Touch one fader can be used for expression control in Cubase or reaper? I just need a single fader (plus transport control) for solo strings, winds and brass. I've heard conflicting details on this.
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## CharlieCee (Jun 14, 2021)

I forgot to inquire about the Presonus Faderport V2 too. This may be a better option?


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jun 14, 2021)

CharlieCee said:


> Can anyone confirm that the Behringer X Touch one fader can be used for expression control in Cubase or reaper? I just need a single fader (plus transport control) for solo strings, winds and brass. I've heard conflicting details on this.
> Thanks
> Charlie


HI! I had one of those recently. You can do that and a lot more in Reaper if you use Realearn. It has some learning curve, but what doesn't in Reaper? However, the outcome is very desirable.You can use the controller in midi mode and map many functions to it. I didn't keep it because I am just a hobbyist and if I had a controller, then I'd like it to have more knobs.

I don't know about Cubase, though. Most likely not.


----------



## CharlieCee (Jun 14, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> HI! I had one of those recently. You can do that and a lot more in Reaper if you use Realearn. It has some learning curve, but what doesn't in Reaper? However, the outcome is very desirable.You can use the controller in midi mode and map many functions to it. I didn't keep it because I am just a hobbyist and if I had a controller, then I'd like it to have more knobs.
> 
> I don't know about Cubase, though. Most likely not.


Thanks MexicanBreed for your thoughts. I'm using both Reaper and Cubase lately so need more info re Cubase but its use with Reaper sounds promising. Cheers and take care.
Charie


----------

